# old or made to look so?



## Trying not to break it (Jun 15, 2005)

hi everone,  this bottle is about 7 1/4" tall, 2 1/2" across base, embossed on frt. since 1852, and some kind of sybol i can't make out.  base embossed L in a circle,  L-41302, there are a couble of other #s i'm not sure of .  any ideal would be appreciated.  thanks  rhona


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jun 15, 2005)

base


----------



## flasherr (Jun 15, 2005)

Looks like a wine carafe to me. you will see these on a lot of bars and such to put tips in also. So it isnt that old 
 Brian


----------



## bearswede (Jun 15, 2005)

That base is a classic late-20th/early 21st century configuration...


----------



## wvbottlehead (Jun 15, 2005)

I've seen these on the roadsides & now poppin' up in the flea markets and all over the place..................their not old but what the heck is it?


----------



## Bluebelle (Jun 15, 2005)

Paul Masson brand California wines were frequently bottled in a carafe like that from at least 1970's on.  I don't recall seeing one with the glass "seal" or whatever it is on the front, but that type of carafe is very common, both in winery production and used to decant wines in restaurants for table service of "house" wines.


----------



## diginit (Jun 19, 2005)

I found one of those with this stuff last year. The vicks is dated 30. The carafe is abm and has lots of tiny bubbles and an applied seal. I've often wondered if it has any value other than a decoration.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jun 20, 2005)

hi diginit, yours is a lot older then the one i have. what does it say in the applied seal.   rhona


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jun 21, 2005)

Could also be an orange juice bottle.....


----------



## diginit (Jun 24, 2005)

It says 1/4 di Litro across the top and vnc across the bottom. I'm assuming that it's italian. But I'm not really sure.


----------



## camron_poe (Oct 13, 2007)

|Blue belle is exactly right it is a Paul |Mason wine bottle im looking at this bottle rigth now and it says |Paul mason california since 1852 it is a carrafe bottle and that seal is on my lable of my wine so there ya go


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Rhona . Yep ist a wine craft by Paul Mason . Won case of that stuff  in the 70s There cool though . Good luck diggen. bill


----------



## madman (Oct 16, 2007)

oh god paul mason i remember getting crocked off that stuff in my later teens whew rough!!! wow mike


----------

